# Teichskizze



## Ostki (25. Sep. 2008)

Moin moin,
hier ist die Skizze würde mich freuen wenn ihr was dazu schreibt dake und soll ja übrigens ein Naturteich werden =)
Mfg Marco


----------



## Koi-Uwe (25. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Teichskizze*

Nö,
ich schreib nix dazu. Änderst du ja eh nächste Woche wieder


----------



## Ostki (25. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Teichskizze*

Was sollte der Beitrag denn?
DAs ist jetzt mein fest geplanter Teich und da wir nichts drann geändert außer hächstens die größe der Uferzone und so
Mfg


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (26. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Teichskizze*

Hi Uwe,



			
				utzoff schrieb:
			
		

> Nö,
> Änderst du ja eh nächste Woche wieder


 

...meinst Du wirklich, daß es so lange dauert ??

Ich glaube, diss geht schneller !!

... oder wollen wir wieder bis #68 durchhalten ??


----------



## Frettchenfreund (26. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Teichskizze*

Hallo Jo!




			
				Jo-Hamburg schrieb:
			
		

> oder wollen wir wieder bis #68 durchhalten ??




Du hattest schon mal recht.  

Ich halte durch!  

.


----------



## Annett (26. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Teichskizze*

Moin Leute.

Warum zerschießt Ihr eigentlich 3 der 4 Themen von Marco absichtlich?
Einmal mag lustig sein, zweimal vielleicht auch noch.... 
Aber glaubt Ihr eigentlich gar nicht mehr an das Gute im Menschen? Wart Ihr nie jung?

Wenn Ihr nicht (sinnvoll) antworten wollt, was ich nach den letzten Themen von Marco nachvollziehen kann, dann haltet einfach die Finger still und lasst anderen die Chance etwas zu schreiben. 
Überlegt mal, welchen Eindruck dieses Thema hier auf Neuuser/Gäste macht. 

@Marco
Bitte definiere Deine Vorstellung von "Naturteich"! Willst Du das immer noch durchziehen?
Bei 2 bis 3m Breite wirst Du ein absolut steiles Profil bekommen. Ist da nicht mehr Platz?
Hast Du mal Stühle und einen Tisch auf 1x1m gestellt um zu sehen, wieviel Leute auf der "Sitzecke" sitzen können?


----------



## Frettchenfreund (26. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Teichskizze*

Hallo Annett!


 


Tschullligung, wird nicht wieder vorkommen!


VLG

Volker, der versucht jetzt immer lieb zu sein.  

.


----------



## Kolja (26. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Teichskizze*

Hallo Marco,,

hast Du Deine Skizze bzw. deine Größenvorstellung, mal mit einem Schlauch im Garten ausgelegt? Größe Sitzecke, wie Annett geschrieben hat.
Wenn du noch eine Profilskizze machen würdest, kannst du erkennen, wie steil das Profil werden würde. Schau mal [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/5/]hier[/URL], so könnte es aussehen.
Mach mal weiter so, mit zeichnen und planen.


----------



## Eugen (26. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Teichskizze*



			
				Frettchenfreund schrieb:
			
		

> Tschullligung, wird nicht wieder vorkommen!
> 
> Volker, der versucht jetzt immer lieb zu sein.



Und das war am 4.9. :



			
				Frettchenfreund schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde es versuchen Jürgen...



Du solltest es nicht versuchen !!  
Du sollst es tun. :beeten


----------



## Ostki (26. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Teichskizze*

Dankeschön das wenigstens einige zu mir halten.
MIt dwer Breite unseres Gartens ist dass so ne Sache der ist sehr lang aber nicht sehr breit ca. 5 Meter frag mal meine OMa ob ich das da machen darf weil die hat 2000 Qm Garten werde nachher berichten
Bis dann
Mfg Marco


----------



## Frettchenfreund (26. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Teichskizze*

Hallo Zusammen!

@ Eugen

[OT]In beiden steht *versuchen*  und vom 04.09 - 26.09 ist es eine lange Zeit, die ich lieb war. Da sind andere viiiiiel schlimmer als ich! So, das mußte ich mal los werden.  [/OT]

Ich bin jetzt  

.


----------



## Wuzzel (26. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Teichskizze*

Also ist der Standort des Teiches doch noch nicht so ganz klar ? 
haben wir eigentlich inzwischen mal ein Bild vom möglichen Standort des Ostskiteiches ? 

 Wuzzel


----------



## Teichfutzi (29. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Teichskizze*

ich wäre auch dafür, dass du hier mal eine Profilzeichnung reinstellst, dann kann man sich alles ein bischen besser vorstellen, wie du das vorhast. Ich würde eher ein Oval machen, das 3x4m groß ist, und die Sitzecke an die Stirnseite machen.
Ist die tiefste Stelle 1m tief? Würde ich auch so machen, in einem Naturteich wollen ja alle möglichen Lebewesen überwintern Ich würde aber versuchen, den wenn es geht, möglichst viel Breite auszunutzen, sodass man noch genug Platz zum durchgehen hat, und der Teich von allen Seiten zugänglich ist.
@utzoff und jo-hamburg:
Es ist doch keine Schande, die Skizze zu verändern, wenn man sie dadurch verbessert.
Ich würde das bei 5m Breite so machen:


----------



## hasn3 (23. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Teichskizze*

Hallo Marco, 

Wenn ich betrachte, wie ich die Sache angegangen habe wird mir schon Angst und Bange..... einmal mit der Spraydose im Kreis rumlaufen und markieren, Spaten holen und buddeln und am Ende alles als Gut definieren.... hoffentlich geht das mal gut..... Freitag kommt bei mir die Folie  

aber nun zurück zum Thema.... Wo ist auf Deiner Skizze denn Süden? würde mich mal interessieren. Ich denke, davon hängt es auch ab, wie Gut die Schwimmblattpflanzen es schaffen, den Teich einigermaßen zu beschatten. Sonst sieht der Teich interessant aus. 

Gruß Hans-Carsten


----------

